# [SOLVED] Word 2007 page numeration and Help file



## oded (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi
I have Office Enterprise 2007 installed on my PC.
I have 2 problems with it:

1. Page numeration doesn't work. When I go over the number's positioning options there's just a non-active command.

2. I tried the Help icon to get some information about problem 1 and then I found out that the "Help" doen't work as well. When I press the ? icon there's a message which says *"There are no help topics available that match your request"

* I already tried to fix these problems by reinstalling Office and choosing the "Repair" option but it didn't work.

Thanks.
Oded.*


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 page numeration and Help file*

Hi Oded and welcome to TSF.
I'm sorry that you've not had a reply before but the Microsoft forum team are very busy.
I don't really know what to suggest. I also have the Enterprise version and those options are working for me. Normally I would suggest reinstalling, but you've already done that. Can you post a screenie of what you actually see so that I know where you are?


----------



## oded (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Word 2007 page numeration and Help file*

Hi
The Help problem is solved with the Microsoft support team here in Israel.
The problem was the Help language definition. The Help language was set to be Hebrew, and changing it to English made the Help function available. 

The numeration problem isn't solved. I sent the installation CD to the supplier and he will send me a new CD instead. Maybe there's something wrong with the installation CD itself.

So, thanks anyway and I'll contact you again if necessary.

Oded.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 page numeration and Help file*

I'm glad you got it sorted out and thanks for letting me know.

Let me know how you get on with the enumeration problem. I'll mark this thread solved but feel free to post back.


----------



## oded (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi

I reinstalled Office with the new CD the supplier sent me and the enumeration function is working properly.

Have a great week

Oded.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's great. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

